# Hatching EE and barnyard mix eggs



## Feathered (Apr 10, 2017)

Excited to see how many eggs hatch. This is my second hatch this spring.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you one of those people that say "just this last one and I'm done?" Huh, are you? If you're not then you are totally chicken addicted. Congrats on another successful hatch.


----------



## Feathered (Apr 10, 2017)

Haha it seems that I've become addicted to little feathered peeps. It's my only addiction  My family has been whispering about an intervention! I've planned my next hatch for Ayam Cemani!


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse (Nov 28, 2016)

I love seeing customers use our products. How are you liking the IncuTurn egg turner?


----------



## Feathered (Apr 10, 2017)

The turner worked great the first hatch. The motor stopped working early in the second hatch. I hand turned, which isn't convenient! Luckily the company set a new motor no charge and I'm waiting impatiently for the Ayam Cemani eggs to use it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Cool looking turner!


----------



## Feathered (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks, the turner worked great. Two of my hatchlings 3 weeks old. One EE and one barnyard mix.


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse (Nov 28, 2016)

Feathered said:


> The turner worked great the first hatch. The motor stopped working early in the second hatch. I hand turned, which isn't convenient! Luckily the company set a new motor no charge and I'm waiting impatiently for the Ayam Cemani eggs to use it.


Well good, I am glad you contacted us about the issue. We like to back our products because seeing these end results of awesome hatches is worth it.


----------

